# Looks like I have been gone for awhile!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi everyone! Well it seems like forever the last time I posted anything on TractorForum, how has everyone been? Me, I have been busy around the place and at work. Hopefully over the next little while I can share what I've been up to and show you some pictures of what's done so far. I was surprised when I logged in, to find I had won" tractor of the month". Thank You! Again, I hope everyone has been well and survived another winter. Bye BelarusBulldog


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

BIG helloooo. 
Good to see your still making dust,hope the snow banks weren't to high this winter.

>>>>Been little over an hour since your post and still no pics...tap..tap..hint..hint. <<<<


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey, glad to see you back BB! Can't wait for the photos and details!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Believe me! I understand when 'LIFE' gets in the way! Congrats on the 'Feature' slot. I will eventually covet that spot! For now, I'm rearing grandkids and trying to keep a roof overhead that doesn't leak.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad to see you back,BB!
I've been busy workin' on the yard,and a few other things,since the wife,son,and I found a home to rent!
I even broke down last year, and bought a John Deere rider !


----------

